
Awesome Science Fiction - mofle
https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-scifi/blob/master/readme.md
======
SirHound
Ready Player One:

> This is easily in one of my top 5 favorite books I've ever read. It's SO fun
> to read, and every single person I've recommended it to has loved it.

Good litmus test for the list.

